# CM Punk



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Best in The World for sure isn't he? Maybe not to that extent but certainly the WWE's current best all around performer they have. Shame they didn't want to push him to mega star status heaven forbid someone else be bigger than Cena but anyway what say you?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

He's been carrying the entire company for the last year or so.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

CM Punk is the best the WWE has (and probably all of pro wrestling) but that just shows how bad pro wrestling is at the moment. So many other, better, guys have come before him in his weight class. He's not even at the level of a Bryan Pillman.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Wrestling's waaaaay too diverse to have a "Best" overall superstar. If we're talking in ring talent, Bryan is the best wrestler at the moment. Punk's a brilliant all-rounder however and is probably the best talker in recent years. He doesn't have the athleticism of Ziggler or Bryan, who look like they could easily wrestle 60 minute matches. I guess what nags me about Punk is the fact that he really does think he is the greatest thing. 

Love the guy to death though. I could probably watch him hold the title for another year. Mostly out of fear that Cena or Orton could be champion again. It's just a shame that WWE's deplorable booking ability has diminished his momentum. I'm just grateful that he isn't like MVP or Christian as someone who could have really been somebody but Vince's inconsistency derailed the entire process. Being the Number 2 guy isn't bad at all, seeing as reaching Cena's apex is pretty much unreachable for a long time. 

God dammit, I need to stop going on long tangents about wrestling.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

365 days and counting as WWE Champion, title reign is one year in the making (with aid from the leap year but still tomorrow is the 20th anyway) see signature below...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

GenoWhirl said:


> 365 days and counting as WWE Champion, title reign is one year in the making


That stuff doesn't impress me much since you have the title for as long as the company wants you to have it.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> That stuff doesn't impress me much since you have the title for as long as the company wants you to have it.


 In an era where the company plays hot potato with the title more often than not, and long term title reigns are anomalies as well as shortly after Punk won it last year there was talk of quickly taking it off of him, I'd say it's quite the accomplishment.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it's very impressive for 3 reasons:


CM Punk's gimmick and stage name was not a product of the WWE or Vince McMahon's. He's self-made and self-promoted the same gimmick since his Ring of Honor and indie wrestling days.
He's only around 215 pounds. Might be the lightest WWF/WWE Champion in history. Other than Shawn Michaels and Rey Misterio, the WWE isn't known for putting their smaller wrestlers over the top like this.
If he holds onto the title until Royal Rumble, it'll be the longest reign since Hulk Hogan's first title during the peak of Hulkmania.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punk certainly is not the msot talented in-ring performer in the WWE but he is very capable of producing 5-star matches whenever the company needs it. He is talented enough to truly have a great match with almost anybody. I sincerely believe he is the best on the microphone that we see nowadays and with Paul Heyman I think he is just even better. As a heel, he is extremely interesting, but I found him boring as a face. Is Cena still the #1 guy? Yeah but I get the impression is career is starting to wind down. WWE right now is in a transitonal period. This is al ot like the New Generation era of the mid 90's. I think WWE with all the talent in their undercard and developmental will be much much better in 3 years time. I am very optimistic about its future.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

WHos cmpunk?

Jking,jking.Yeah,good guy.He makes me laugh sometimes.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

I feel like he's being held back because of the era he is in (I know that's a cliche thing to say) I would like to have seen what he could have done in the AE or Ruthless Aggression Era. Nonetheless, he is entertaining in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

WWE is gone down hill since it beacme WWE, back in the WWF -NG and WWF Attitude era was the best. i think when WCW go borught out they got sloppy cos they have no real compitition.. you cant really count TNA cos they suck


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

GenoWhirl said:


> Best in The World for sure isn't he?














> Maybe not to that extent but certainly the WWE's current best all around performer they have.


Can't argue with that. Not a huge fan of the guy myself though. He's certainly talented but I don't find him to be top guy talented. I think Austin Aries would have Punk's spot right now if Aries were a few inches taller. Yeah, I'm a guy posting about wrestling online who actually thinks size does matter :um


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Being from Ireland I would have thought you'd say Prince Devitt is the best in the world. 

I don't think size matters though. Everyone knows wrestling is scripted entertainment. There's no point in worrying about whether it looks believable or not.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Punk has been my guy for a few year now. He's better than he's ever been in the WWE right now (never seen him in ROH so can't count that) I'm betting he'll hold the title until at least Wrestlemania 29 and possibly beyond (hopefully). One of the best title reigns in years for me.


----------



## jimkon1479 (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw the guy in ROH when he fought Samoa Joe in that intense hour long match, you know the one that was five stars and yes, it did live up to its reputation. And after I got the Summer of Punk DVD where he held the belt hostage and the whole locker room wanted to kill him, I haven't been that emotionally involved in a wrestling angle in a LONG time. 
Punk seems to be the only interesting thing on WWE right now. Before WrestleMania, he made fun of Paul Bearer, and while it was sick and twisted, it got over. And at WrestleMania, he kicked out of Taker's tombstone piledriver. WHO THE HELL KICKS OUT OF A TOMBSTONE. WTF INDEED.


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

CM Punk is one of my role models. It's because he's himself and he just doesn't give a **** what anybody thinks about him. I admire that.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

CM Punk is a hell of a worker. He matches in R.O.H. are stuff of legend. John Cena is Vince's guy. To bad Cena could't wrestle his way out of a wet paper bag. If it were me. CM Punk would be WWE Champion and Cena would be down in the mid card some where jobbing to Sin Cara. :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CMPunk is pretty cool - you can tell he takes wrestling seriously. It's not an egotistical/flamboyant sport to him.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't like CM Punk at first. Over this past year though, he's definitely gained my respect. He's the best technical wrestler I've watched since Kurt Angle.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Rixy said:


> Wrestling's waaaaay too diverse to have a "Best" overall superstar. If we're talking in ring talent, Bryan is the best wrestler at the moment. Punk's a brilliant all-rounder however and is probably the best talker in recent years. He doesn't have the athleticism of Ziggler or Bryan, who look like they could easily wrestle 60 minute matches. I guess what nags me about Punk is the fact that he really does think he is the greatest thing.
> 
> Love the guy to death though. I could probably watch him hold the title for another year. Mostly out of fear that Cena or Orton could be champion again. It's just a shame that WWE's deplorable booking ability has diminished his momentum. I'm just grateful that he isn't like MVP or Christian as someone who could have really been somebody but Vince's inconsistency derailed the entire process. Being the Number 2 guy isn't bad at all, seeing as reaching Cena's apex is pretty much unreachable for a long time.
> 
> God dammit, I need to stop going on long tangents about wrestling.


This. And please, continue going on long tangents about wrestling.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd now say that Punk is my favourite wrestler of all time (I never used to have one) and yes, the "BITW" in my name is a tribute to him. Punk epitomises what's great about wrestling - character development and depth, ring finesse and skill, and great promo delivery. stuff that's often hidden beneath the bland money-fest that professional wrestling has become.

Nice to see a wrestling related thread on here. I was thinking of making a discussion thread for us fans, or ex-fans.


----------



## overkill (Aug 5, 2013)

I think TNA is a better all round show at the moment, the Superstars are certainly better in ring wrestlers.
The likes of AJ Styles, Austin Aeris. Chris Sabin, TJ Perkins (Manick), Magnus...the list goes on. 
Also its clear WWE has been filtered over the last decade to be more family friendly, TNA not quite as much, TNA has a 90s nitro feel to it.

Another thing to note with TNA, is the womens wrestling does not suck, I've seen some genuinely good womens matches on TNA.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really wish Ring of Honor would get a national T.V. deal and take to WWE.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Austin Aries is the best in the world. 

Seriously though I haven't watched the WWE in years so I don't know what CM Punk has done to get so popular outside of some shoot promo. I have only watched TNA for like the last few years and Austin Aries and AJ Styles are the best they have imo


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

TNA definitely has better divas. Leagues and beyond. They actually can wrestle.
I'm growing tired of WWE giving me the same thing which is nothing in that aspect. Mostly because in the other aspect I care about 'Kane' is just being used as a punching bag... again... and Again.... and AGAIN.. It pissed me off how they made Ryback man-handle him like nothing.. How much can you bring a guy down?

I can't tell you that but as for how long - about 4 years worth. Bypass the short 2010 title and you'll get an additional I dunno decade or so, nothing too radical ya know. 
And they want to feed me crap like John Cena's "Down year"?... A bad year? His bad year(really a few months) would probably be Kane's best ever. It's time for change gosh dammit.

And they might as well cancel the diva's wrestling division and make it diva's reality division. Still wouldn't watch it but at least it'd be a competitive attempt of them trying to do it right.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I think WWE has better story lines but TNA has better quality of wrestling, like way more action. And the knockouts are way better than the divas! WWE divas are a joke now a days. Anyways i really want CM Punk to win at Summerslam! Best in the world!!!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy hell this thread got revived into pro wrestling talk, let's keep the train going. SummerSlam is shaping to be a really good card. Two stacked main events and a decent under card. 

CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar: With the Heyman alliance it was inevitable that these two would cross paths eventually and the feud has been pretty simple formula. The massive, destructive heel against the seemingly hopeless under dog. With the the way things have been built up with Punk being tossed around like Lesnar's rag I expect an Extreme Rules 2012 esque-match, essentially a Lesnar mercy killing.

John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan for the WWE title: This is a pay-per-view match I've been waiting for quite some time for. Should be an absolute cracker of match, Cena when has the picture perfect opponents always delivers great matches. I expect this to be of similar quality to the Punk/Cena clashes and this has me as a fan very excited. I don't see Bryan winning the title even though he should or even worse if he does I'm betting Orton will cash in on him immediately.

Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian for the WHC: These two have amazing chemistry and I'm remembering their feud from two years ago. The potential for stealing the show with this match is higher than most people think and personally I find it a great addition to the card.

Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow: An actual mid card feud between stars that are coming into their own. So glad Sandow, a star who has so much potential is getting the MITB push. He's great and will run with this and I'm sure he's going to impress even more whenever he does cash in. Rhodes is getting a fair shot at being relevant again with the face turn and this rivalry over the collapse of Team Rhode Scholars that lead to Sandow winning the MITB contract to begin with.

Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire match): Interesting that they're going to bring back the visuals and spirit of an Inferno match. This first type of gimmick match for Wyatt is perfect for his character. A crazy, sadistic zealot who welcomes such danger around him against the likes of Kane who's character has been well established for years. 

Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E. Langston and AJ Lee: A mixed tag team match to combine these two feuds and get all four on the main card. Should be decent stuff and nothing to terrible. AJ and Kaitlyn have chemistry and the Ziggler/Langston feud has only continued to progress.

One thing I can say about this card is other than using Part-time Brock for help drawing buys in the main event, this show is being used to showcase the stars of today and that's well more than I can say about this year's WrestleMania.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Cm Punk v.s Brock*. It'll be an instant classic unless something like an interference/botch happens. Even still it's my top go getter.

*Cena vs Bryan.* Can't say, hard for me to be excited when we know who's going to win, the man who always kicks out at the last second multiple times and gets up for the miracle win. It can be great, they'll be moving fast at the very least. Hope Bryan wins because if not then what? Maybe Orton cashes in.. Say he does. Cena might pull a superhero stunt again and win or maybe Orton wins.. Few months, weeks down the line guess who's going to be getting it back? The righteous man!

I do the longest writing about Cena because he needs to be beaten in a fair head up match. They can keep doing the same ole or decide to do something incredible like have the whole roster mean more.

*Alberto vs Christian.* Not a big fan of either really. Christian doesn't strike me as a threat for anything. I'm sure it'll be a special one. Alberto doesn't get too much recognition for being the champ since (guess what) he gets man-handled by the other champ, but he does make for some great matches you'd normally wouldn't expect much of.

*Rhodes vs Sandow.* Victims of the joke characters who could actually be put to great use. They're being used for nothing right now. This match means nothing right now. imo.

*Kane vs Wyatt.* I've never seen him wrestle before. I wouldn't know but if he's anything like his character and brothers this can be a sick match. I actually hate inferno/ring of fire matches (assuming it's just a name change.) because it limits the action. The action is more conservative and slow. Add on to that Kane's a big guy and he's moving slower these days -- I say this will be an average match.

If they wanted this match to be what it could it should of been a cage match. But for Wyatt's and Kane's crazy characters that match would be a disappointment if no-one climbed up and that's not happening in this era. I forget what the other cage match is called when you have to climb out to win or get through the door. That would have been a good alternative.

*Dolph/big chest lady v.s BigE/not mickie james.* I think this'll be in the top 3 matches. Probably second to only Cm punk/Lesner. The diva's need as little time as possible in the ring. We know what they'll do. A couple of tackles, soft punches, slap or two, closeline, distraction, roll up.
Any match with Dolph in it is most likely going to be one of the top dog matches, and I think BigE is pretty decent. Strong moves and all and pretty fast for his size. I think it'll be top 3.

1. Cm/Brock
2. Dolph/BigE
3. Cena/YES
4. Kane/Wyatt
5. Berto/Christian - Dolph+Kait/BigE+AJ
6. Rhodes scholars

Actually looking over it I think the Berto Christian match will be the bottom belcher.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Summerslam Predictions*

*Dolph Ziggler & Kaitlyn vs Big E Langston & A.J. Lee*
Winner - Dolph Ziggler & Kaitlyn

*Kane vs Bray Wyatt* 
Winner - Bray Wyatt

*Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow* 
Winner - Damien Sandow

*Alberto Del Rio (c) vs Christian* 
Winner - Alberto Del Rio

*John Cena vs Daniel Bryan* 
Winner - John Cena + Randy Orton Cashes In The MITB Briefcase

*CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar*
Winner - CM Punk


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

My SummerSlam predictions: Winners will be in bold.

Kickoff/Pre show match: United States Championship - *Dean Ambrose (c)* vs. Rob Van Dam

*Natalya* vs. Brie Bella

*Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn* vs. Big E. Langston and AJ Lee

Ring of Fire match: Kane vs. *Bray Wyatt*

*Cody Rhodes* vs. Damien Sandow

World Heavyweight Championship: *Alberto Del Rio (c)* vs. Christian

WWE Championship (with Trips as Guest Ref): John Cena (c) vs. *Daniel Bryan* (Orton will cash in afterwards)

CM Punk vs. *Brock Lesnar*


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't really kept up with wwe in a year. I haven't missed it. I became uninterested in wrestling until i decided to start watching TNA and PWG again. TNA has been rad especially since going on the road. I love how they're catering to wrestling fans


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

CowboyBebop said:


> I haven't really kept up with wwe in a year. I haven't missed it. I became uninterested in wrestling until i decided to start watching TNA and PWG again. TNA has been rad especially since going on the road. *I love how they're catering to wrestling fans*


Hence the pointless hiring of MMA stars.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

CM Punk in ring promo tonight on Raw was amazing.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> I really wish Ring of Honor would get a national T.V. deal and take to WWE.


i second this


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

This "Corporate Champion" storyline is shaping up to be interesting. D-Bry has got one hell of a momentum train going at the moment, seems like he's got almost, or just as much crowd support as Punk had in 2011. Hopefully they wait a little while before giving him the title again, because the face chasing the title usually makes for better storylines.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope WWE, if they wait to finish the Corporation vs Daniel Bryan it will be at Mania. An they put Daniel Bryan in the main event. An have him hold the title for a long while before giving it back John Cena. :yes  

Anyone think Undertaker vs Sting is going to happen at Wrestlemania?


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Hence the pointless hiring of MMA stars.


These aren't TNA hirings as Spike/Bellator are more than likely footing the majority of those bills. All TNA is trying to do is keep the network happy. Also, Aries vs AJ, Manik vs Sabin, etc was what I was getting at



Ckg2011 said:


> I hope WWE, if they wait to finish the Corporation vs Daniel Bryan it will be at Mania. An they put Daniel Bryan in the main event. An have him hold the title for a long while before giving it back John Cena. :yes
> 
> Anyone think Undertaker vs Sting is going to happen at Wrestlemania?


I think the Hogan era of TNA is ending soon. I could see Sting having one last hooray at bfg vs Magnus and then taking on Taker. I really want to see this dream match.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I think Sting missed his big opportunity a while ago against Undertaker. WWE might try it but after seeing Taker go through the kitchen sink over and over again, John Cena is really the only believable opponent that this point.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rixy said:


> I think Sting missed his big opportunity a while ago against Undertaker. WWE might try it but after seeing Taker go through the kitchen sink over and over again, John Cena is really the only believable opponent that this point.


 John Cena. 

20 minute match and at the end Undertake delivers the Tombstone Piledriver
and John Cena kicks out on one. :doh


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I would mix sewer waste in a bottle of pepsi, shake it up and spray every nearby wwe related product ever to come my way if John Cena was given the go to end Taker.

And I'm liking the DB, Corp story so far. Something is happening for once and we're just at the beginning. Also looking forward to RVD getting the title out from Del dude. Needs to happen.

Can't wait till Mysterio gets back and hopefully stays healthy.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

John Cena's the only viable candidate to believe that he can beat Taker's streak, which makes for more suspenseful drama. Cena can put on a great match, so it's not hard to make a good bout with one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. Also, John's best matches are when he goes against a face that you can choose to root for: CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Rob Van Dam, Shawn Michaels. Well...except maybe The Rock. WWE have snowballed Taker's streak to the point where it'll take 7 Attitude Adjustments from the top of the cell through flaming tables to get him to a two count. His series with Trips made the end of an AJPW match look underwhelming. I'm not talking about Cena ending the streak (Which should never never never never never never never never etc. happen) but the combination between these two has been untouched for almost ten years and can make for good entertainment.

As for WWE nowadays, the New Corporation (I don't care if WWE aren't calling them that, that's my unofficial name for them.) has the opportunity to be fantastic. WWE should take their time with it too. Hopefully it ends with Bryan finally toppling the regime. It shows more promise than when Trips got involved in Punk's affairs. 

Also, the Wyatts are awesome. And the Shield. And Punk. And Sandow. And Cesaro. And Sami Zayn. 

Gots damn, WWE has it's best in ring roster in years.


----------

